# Ontario, Canada **Trainers for fear aggression?



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

Does anyone who knows of a behavorist or trainer that deals with fear aggression without ecollars, prong collars etc. i am looking for one more like Jan Fennel or Czar malone. gentling a dog, desensitizing it. Anyone?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Trainers that handle fear aggression*

Bumping this post up for you.......... I'm looking for a trainer like that over here in Germany, too.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Ontario, Canada Trainer needed: Fear Aggression?*

bump...


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Ontario, Canada Trainer needed: Fear Aggression?*

Send a pm to GT. she may know of someone.

All the trainers I know of do not take the approach you are looking for.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Trainers that handle fear aggression*

My trainer does PRIVATE LESSONS (by appointment only)
Available for dogs with training or socialization problems such as
aggressiveness, or other behavioral problems that are more easily
resolved in the dogs own environment.

His training is reward based positive training with food and toys.
People call him the dog whisper of the north.

He is in Tottenham, PM me if you want the phone #.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Trainers that handle fear aggression*

i have been working with whos walking the dog in ajax but im not that happy. 
I work with her constantly and you would thnk there would be more of a change by now. 
deejays, i am going to pm you about the trainer. thanks


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Ontario, Canada Trainer needed: Fear Aggression?*

bump for location...


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Ontario, Canada Trainer needed: Fear Aggression?*

whos walking who. its in the ajax school 20 min from 400 and DVP,5 minutes south of Westney and 401 we are transfering to a Toronto class hopefully. my health cant handle long trips due to menieres disease.


----------

